# German shepherd from carrolton, oh pound!



## tjtoot (Dec 10, 2012)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Carrollton, OH | #4 STRAY. AVAIL. 12-12 (6-8 YRS)
German shepherd in pound that "puts to sleep" often. Only a $17 fee!


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

*#4 STRAY. AVAIL. 12-12 (6-8 YRS)'s Contact Info*


*Carroll County Dog Pound*, Carrollton, OH 

330-627-4244


----------

